# RXTX fehler



## TaiBone (1. Nov 2009)

Hi,

ich versuche seit heute morgen meine RS232 Schnittstelle zum laufen zu bringen.
Dafür wollte ich RXTX und Eclipse verwenden. 
Ich habe die RXTX daten in meine jdk und jre kopiert wie es auf der homepage von rxtx steht.
Danach habe ich unter Project/Properties/Java Build Path/Librarie/Add External Jar ein rxtxcomm.jar eingefügt.
Aber leider bekomme ich immer diesen Fehler

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problems: 
	Access restriction: The type CommPortIdentifier is not accessible due to restriction on required library C:\Java\jre6\lib\ext\RXTXcomm.jar
	Access restriction: The type CommPortIdentifier is not accessible due to restriction on required library C:\Java\jre6\lib\ext\RXTXcomm.jar
	Access restriction: The method getPortIdentifiers() from the type CommPortIdentifier is not accessible due to restriction on required library C:\Java\jre6\lib\ext\RXTXcomm.jar
	Access restriction: The type CommPortIdentifier is not accessible due to restriction on required library C:\Java\jre6\lib\ext\RXTXcomm.jar
	Access restriction: The method getPortType() from the type CommPortIdentifier is not accessible due to restriction on required library C:\Java\jre6\lib\ext\RXTXcomm.jar
	Access restriction: The type CommPortIdentifier is not accessible due to restriction on required library C:\Java\jre6\lib\ext\RXTXcomm.jar
	Access restriction: The field PORT_SERIAL from the type CommPortIdentifier is not accessible due to restriction on required library C:\Java\jre6\lib\ext\RXTXcomm.jar
	Access restriction: The method getName() from the type CommPortIdentifier is not accessible due to restriction on required library C:\Java\jre6\lib\ext\RXTXcomm.jar
```

Bitte hilft mir! Ich bin schon richtig an verzweifeln?


----------



## madboy (1. Nov 2009)

In Eclipse:
Window->Preferences->Java->Compiler->Errors/Warnings
dort unter "Deprecated and restricted API" das "Forbidden reference.." auf WARNING stellen, dann hast nur noch Warnings und kannst kompilieren.


----------



## HoaX (1. Nov 2009)

Steht das wirklich auf deren HP? Tu das Jar aus dem JDK/JRE-Verzeichnis wieder raus, das hat da nichts zu suchen. Das gehört in ein Projektverzeichnis.


----------



## TaiBone (2. Nov 2009)

Hi,

ich habe das jetzt wie madboy gesagt eingestellt! Jetzt bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problems: 
	CommPortIdentifier cannot be resolved to a type
	CommPortIdentifier cannot be resolved
	CommPortIdentifier cannot be resolved to a type
	CommPortIdentifier cannot be resolved
```

Ich versuche immer diesen Code Auszuführen.


```
import org.RXTX.*;
//import javax.comm.*; // SUN
import java.util.Enumeration;


public class ErsteSchritte {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
		System.out.println("Program started");
		
		//System.out.println(java.library.path);
	    CommPortIdentifier serialPortId;
	    //static CommPortIdentifier sSerialPortId;
	    Enumeration enumComm;
	    //SerialPort serialPort;

	    enumComm = CommPortIdentifier.getPortIdentifiers();
	    while (enumComm.hasMoreElements()) {
	     	serialPortId = (CommPortIdentifier) enumComm.nextElement();
	     	if(serialPortId.getPortType() == CommPortIdentifier.PORT_SERIAL) {
	    		System.out.println(serialPortId.getName());
	    	}
	    }

		System.out.println("Finished successfully");
	}
}
```


Wenn ich dir Jar datei in den Projekt Ordner rein tun soll wo den? In das gleiche Packet von meiner auszuführenden Datei? und woll soll die DLL datein hin? Ich will das alles unter Windows ausführen


----------



## HoaX (2. Nov 2009)

Für zusätzliche Jars machst du dir am Besten einen extra Ordner lib. Danach musst du diese natürlich noch in den Classpath einbinden. Bei Eclispe z.B. per Rechtsklick->Build Path->Add to Build Path

Die DLLs kannst du im Hauptverzeicnis liegen lassen. Ggf. musst du mittels Systemproperty java.library.path=path/../blubb den Ort angeben wo die DLLs liegen.


----------



## TaiBone (2. Nov 2009)

also soll ich dir jar und die dll datein wieder auf aus den jre und jdk rauslöschen?


----------



## TaiBone (2. Nov 2009)

bei mir steht da auch nur "use as scourc folder"
und was meinst du mit:


> Systemproperty java.library.path=path/../blubb


----------



## TaiBone (2. Nov 2009)

yo, geht jetzt!


----------

